# UK Hip Hop



## berbonber (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone here into the UK hip hop scene? If so which artists are you feeling at the moment? If you havn't heard any UK stuff before and you're into hip hop you should really check out Terra Firma, Kyza and Sway Dasafo. Those from the USA don't judge it before you've listened the lyrics and flow that these guys have is amazing.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 20, 2008)

I'l take that as a no then


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 20, 2008)

snoopdog621 would be the person to ask about this subject.


----------



## Top44 (Jul 23, 2008)

I lived three years in UK and got hooked on artists like Skinnyman,Klashnekof,Kyza,Blade and many more...I just luv the sound of proper ol english..though geordies are from different planet...and most important thing from my time in UK,I became addicted to football


----------



## berbonber (Jul 23, 2008)

Oi im a geordie haha  Kyza and and Klash are sick as fuck I think, you should check Sway Dasafo out hes amazing 

Ps. footballs shit


----------



## smokeh (Jul 25, 2008)

tim westwood makes me laugh everytime


----------



## HelloDave123 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeh love all grime like... wiley, JME, Skepta, Bearman, Klashnekoff, Bashy, Stormin, Trim, Bruza. to name a few but my favourite is Devlin


----------



## berbonber (Jul 26, 2008)

I only like a few grime artists myself much more into the hip hop side of things

I've just been listening to Shystie, good female Mc check her out on youtube


----------



## HelloDave123 (Jul 27, 2008)

yer man shystie is good. then you also have the other lady baby blue.... i prefer hip hop aswell but most artists are american although there is some wicked english ones aswell.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah baby blue is good too i havnt heard many tunes by her though


----------



## HelloDave123 (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet dude, have you heard any Lord of the mic's?


----------



## berbonber (Jul 30, 2008)

havnt heard them like, they got any videos on youtube?


----------



## HelloDave123 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah man lord of the mic's is on youtube... would link but my mac is being a bit of a gay... lord of the mic's are battles between grime mc's. the most famous is wiley vs kano. its got sick wordplay and bare disses. lol a bit of topic but i watched the film about the krays from 1990 and its wicked a defo classic. get yer Cock-er-nee out


----------



## berbonber (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been watching a few lord of the mics now, yeah I saw that ne with Kano and Wiley, Kano won hands down I think. I saw one where Dizzee Rascal and Crazy Titch are only battling for a couple of mnutes then all hell breaks loose haha.

Are you feeling that new Rascal tune with Calvin Harris 'Dance Wit Me' I'm not into it at all man


----------



## HelloDave123 (Aug 4, 2008)

well i dont really like it but not because its more electronic. The main Genre i listen to is minimal (i also DJ) but i like pretty much all music really. its just when like dizzee has done with "dance wiv me" it doesnt really work. i like some of calvin harris's work usually but again its cos the two have been mixed... am i chatting shit? lol


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 5, 2008)

Top44 said:


> I lived three years in UK and got hooked on artists like Skinnyman,Klashnekof,Kyza,Blade and many more...I just luv the sound of proper ol english..though geordies are from different planet...and most important thing from my time in UK,I became addicted to football


Lol I don't consider myself as a geordie as I support sunderland, but anyway I see what you mean, the rapping suits more of the southern accent than geordies and I live in the north east.

Anyway, Dizzee Rascal, Lethal Bizzle definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## monsta (Aug 6, 2008)

Jehst, skinnyman, chester p, roots manuva, rodney p, braintax, blak twang + loads more i cant think of now


----------



## HelloDave123 (Aug 6, 2008)

monsta said:


> Jehst, skinnyman, chester p, roots manuva, rodney p, braintax, blak twang + loads more i cant think of now


yeh man they is all good.

(y)


----------



## berbonber (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone listened to any Charlie Sloth check out 'Come On Back To Me' 'Mr Rapman' and 'My Shrink part 1'


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 20, 2008)

only uk rappers i know are with that dipset eurogang thing. like S.A.S. or Haze. i was feelin kyrza and skinnyman though.


----------

